# Homemade spray shop



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Had the two bay garage all to ourselves on a recent job. Sure made painting doors / drawers easier. 


















































Was able to fit about 50 doors / drawer faces on the scaffolding. Had to refill the quart cup a couple times per coat, but not too bad. Some day I'll get the aaa like the big boys! These were before pics, will see if I got any after while on the racks. I'll post a couple afters of the kitchen


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Funny I was thinking how much I would love to have a nice hvlp.  

Nice work as always.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Had the two bay garage all to ourselves on a recent job. Sure made painting doors / drawers easier.
> 
> Was able to fit about 50 doors / drawer faces on the scaffolding. Had to refill the quart cup a couple times per coat, but not too bad. Some day I'll get the aaa like the big boys! These were before pics, will see if I got any after while on the racks. I'll post a couple afters of the kitchen


G'day Damon 

Awsome work


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is that the Titan 115 ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome set up with the hangers. What is the hanger attached too? 

Great job too

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Awesome set up with the hangers. What is the hanger attached too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Freaking brilliant


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is that the Titan 115 ?


Yes. Works great.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Awesome set up with the hangers. What is the hanger attached too?
> 
> Great job too
> 
> ...


I clamped a 1-1/4" curtain rod type dowel to the top of two 6' ladders. That way I could hang them and shoot both sides then put back on the scaffolding. 
When I had a helper it was great cuz they do all the leg work and I just stand and spray.

Oh yeah, they hang on little brass hooks that you get in packs of 50 or so at HD or lowes for a few bucks. Pre drill and screw in by hand. On the end that you never see of course.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Funny I was thinking how much I would love to have a nice hvlp.
> 
> Nice work as always.


Thanks Tommy! I still want to try the KA or KA plus, mostly based on your positive reviews. I had some challenges on the last job and want to try another product. Of course now I'll have a whole new learning curve!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will be just fine using an hvlp, and once you get the feel for the coating you will love it. Call me if you have any questions want to ask, happy to share what I have learned.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice set up and work!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I assume you got that plastic hangar idea from the Seattle painter dude. I'm going to have to try it out instead of laying them flat.

What exhaust system did you use this time? Do you fill in the hook holes after? You sand between coats at the spray area?

nice system. Using a scaffold is a great idea.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> I assume you got that plastic hangar idea from the Seattle painter dude. I'm going to have to try it out instead of laying them flat.
> 
> What exhaust system did you use this time? Do you fill in the hook holes after? You sand between coats at the spray area?
> 
> nice system. Using a scaffold is a great idea.


I got it from a Seattle painter, but not the Seattle painter on this site. It's like the hundred monkey phenomenon, at a certain point a great idea sprouts up all over the place. They're probably doing it down in Sydney and up in Canada too. Anyways, we did the sanding in the same garage. Used the festool for some of it, and just hand sanding with vac and wipe for some. Had a couple sawhorses with plywood on it for portable workable. Just broke it down when time to spray again. Those folding sawhorses are great. 
Used the same ventilator with hose I've showed before. Just closed the garage door onto the top of a bucket and it worked well. 
Good to see you posting again!
Didn't fill the holes after. How will they ever be seen? I guess I could have filled them with caulk or putty, but didn't seem necessary.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I got it from a Seattle painter, but not the Seattle painter on this site. It's like the hundred monkey phenomenon, at a certain point a great idea sprouts up all over the place. They're probably doing it down in Sydney and up in Canada too. Anyways, we did the sanding in the same garage. Used the festool for some of it, and just hand sanding with vac and wipe for some. Had a couple sawhorses with plywood on it for portable workable. Just broke it down when time to spray again. Those folding sawhorses are great.
> Used the same ventilator with hose I've showed before. Just closed the garage door onto the top of a bucket and it worked well.
> Good to see you posting again!
> Didn't fill the holes after. How will they ever be seen? I guess I could have filled them with caulk or putty, but didn't seem necessary.


G'day Damon 

In Australia we may be a day in front but in reality we are behind in years lol


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Didn't fill the holes after. How will they ever be seen? I guess I could have filled them with caulk or putty, but didn't seem necessary.


I wouldn't have filled them either.
Sorry I missed this thread before now. (I miss a lot of them)

Nice lookin' job, and some good thinkin' too, Damon.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Damon.

It's posts like this that keeps me reinventing the way I operate. Awesome


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I got it from a Seattle painter, but not the Seattle painter on this site. It's like the hundred monkey phenomenon, at a certain point a great idea sprouts up all over the place. They're probably doing it down in Sydney and up in Canada too. Anyways, we did the sanding in the same garage. Used the festool for some of it, and just hand sanding with vac and wipe for some. Had a couple sawhorses with plywood on it for portable workable. Just broke it down when time to spray again. Those folding sawhorses are great.
> Used the same ventilator with hose I've showed before. Just closed the garage door onto the top of a bucket and it worked well.
> Good to see you posting again!
> Didn't fill the holes after. How will they ever be seen? I guess I could have filled them with caulk or putty, but didn't seem necessary.


Yeah I have 4-5 sets of those folding sawhorses...I have a Festool setup too but the grooves and sides need to be hand sanded obviously. It's great when you have a separate area to sand and blow off the dust with compressed air...I try to set up an area outside (when I can) for sanding. I suppose a vac and tac cloth works well too. I still haven't bought an exhaust system from Harbour Freight but I will soon.

I notice that you bent the plastic hangars and taped it. Were they giving you problems before you taped them? I wonder if thicker plastic hangars would be better?

I was referring to that 2-man Seattle painting company that posts a lot of videos in here...(They like to use oil based Fine paints of Europe.)


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> Yeah I have 4-5 sets of those folding sawhorses...I have a Festool setup too but the grooves and sides need to be hand sanded obviously. It's great when you have a separate area to sand and blow off the dust with compressed air...I try to set up an area outside (when I can) for sanding. I suppose a vac and tac cloth works well too. I still haven't bought an exhaust system from Harbour Freight but I will soon.
> 
> I notice that you bent the plastic hangars and taped it. Were they giving you problems before you taped them? I wonder if thicker plastic hangars would be better?
> 
> I was referring to that 2-man Seattle painting company that posts a lot of videos in here...(They like to use oil based Fine paints of Europe.)


Well the famous SeattlePainting on here is much more than a 2 man show. A pretty large high-end shop. I'm guessing that's who you're talking about because he's the king of video documenting. And a certified FPoE contractor. 

Bending the hangers was not necessary, my guys did that trying to resist sagging. Adding the tape straps helps immensely. They're metal hangers. 

Yeah having the air-blow setup would be a bonus. The ventilator is great cuz you can place it near where your spraying and suck all the fog out.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Well the famous SeattlePainting on here is much more than a 2 man show. A pretty large high-end shop. I'm guessing that's who you're talking about because he's the king of video documenting. And a certified FPoE contractor.
> 
> Bending the hangers was not necessary, my guys did that trying to resist sagging. Adding the tape straps helps immensely. They're metal hangers.
> 
> Yeah having the air-blow setup would be a bonus. The ventilator is great cuz you can place it near where your spraying and suck all the fog out.


I meant 2 guys appear to own the company,or so it seems...I've seen one of their training videos of the Graco Pro Shot2 and they had the whole crew in their shop for the demo...They do nice videos for sure.

Did you ever buy that Rigid air cleaner for when you don't have access to an open window?..I forget if it was you or not.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I never did but still want to. Focused on exterior jobs (once it stops raining) so not really thinking about it. The thing is I'll wish I ordered it once I'm spraying in another tent.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a small job last week where I used the hooks. We were able to drive them into the plastic screw holes for the blum hardware.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good looking setup Damon. Tommy too.

Damon, what is this 100 monkey phenomenon?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Good looking setup Damon. Tommy too.
> 
> Damon, what is this 100 monkey phenomenon?


Here's the Wiki version 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundredth_monkey_effect


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's more likely that necessity has birthed identical ideas from different fathers in the same profession than the mystic 100th monkey. I came up with a great idea 7 years ago of a website where you post your résumé and employers search for you. Then I found monster.com..... 100th monkey?

Also pretty sure this happens in the science world all the time. The discovery of cosmic background radiation was made almost simultaneously by two different researchers.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah but mystic 100th monkey sounds really cool!


----------

